# [RISOLTO] ERROR: net-libs/gnutls-2.7.4 failed.

## lsegalla

Facendo un emerge world mi esce un errore mentre prova a tirar su gnutls.

Sicuramente su questa macchina all'epoca ho installato anche troppa roba rispetto a quella che mi serviva e siccome ho esigenza di lavorare e anche abbastanza in fretta prima di occuparmi di questo errore volevo capire se questo pacchetto era importante per il mio sistema o meno.

Quindi due domande: 

1. come posso vedere quali pacchetti richiedono questo gnutils ?

2. eventualmente come posso risolvere sot errore che googlando non ho trovato niente (e di solito con google mi appaiono anche i risultati di questo forum)

forse inquadrando meglio il problema intanto capisco come procedere....

Qui l'ultima parte dell'errore:

```

configure: summary of build options:

  version:          2.7.4 shared 39:0:13

  Host type:        i686-pc-linux-gnu

  Install prefix:   /usr

  Compiler:         i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99

  Warning flags:     -Wall -W -Wformat-nonliteral -Wformat-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-include-dirs -Wunused -Wunknown-pragmas -Wstrict-aliasing -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wpointer-arith -Wbad-function-cast -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wpacked -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Winline -Winvalid-pch -Wlong-long -Wvolatile-register-var -Wdisabled-optimization -Wstack-protector -Wattributes -Wmultichar -Wunused-macros -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-unused-parameter -fdiagnostics-show-option

  Library types:    Shared=yes, Static=yes

  Valgrind:         valgrind

  Linker script:    yes

  Guile wrappers:   no

  C++ library:      yes

  OpenSSL library:  yes

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/gnutls-2.7.4/work/gnutls-2.7.4 ...

make

make: *** No rule to make target `m4/libtool.m4', needed by `Makefile.in'.  Stop.

 *

 * ERROR: net-libs/gnutls-2.7.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2573:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  629:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/gnutls-2.7.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/gnutls-2.7.4/temp/environment'.

 *

```

Last edited by lsegalla on Tue Feb 17, 2009 12:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. come posso vedere quali pacchetti richiedono questo gnutils ?
> 
> 

 

```
# qdepends -Q <pacchetto>
```

(portage-utils)

----------

## lsegalla

Purtroppo per me lo devo tenere     :Very Happy: 

Passiamo alla seconda fase: HELP !    :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso

mi spieghi a che ti serve una versione "masked" di gnutls?

----------

## lsegalla

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso
> 
> mi spieghi a che ti serve una versione "masked" di gnutls?

 

Sniff sniff, etc. etc...   :Sad: 

Suppongo di averlo installato perchè all'epoca mi servivano NTFSPROGS e gli altri pacchettini che richiedono GNUTLS

```

gentoo-linux luca # qdepends -Q gnutls

sys-fs/ntfsprogs-2.0.0

net-ftp/filezilla-3.1.3.1

net-libs/libsoup-2.4.1

net-libs/libsoup-2.2.105-r2

```

Al momento ho rimascherato GNUTLS e a quanto pare ha già fatto l'emerge.

Vediamo se mi completa tutto e poi eventualmente marco come RISOLTO

----------

